# Herbicides-Common and Trade Names



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Cleaning off the desk and found this under a pile of $100 bills. There is probably already a listing like this on the forum. Excuse the redundancy, please. There are other lists bouncing around so if you have something more current then feel free to post. The new guys may find this information interesting and informative.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I've never seen this list before. Thanks for posting it.

Gary


----------

